# what kinda snails are these?



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

sry about the dirty glass and bad shots lol

first kind:



second kind:



both have hitch hiked into my tank. really dont like the second kind, they multiply so fast and theyre ugly.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pics are a bit fuzzy, but from what I can see:
First kind is ramshorn and Second is common pond snail.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i think your right. i looked at some pics on planet inverts and im prettu sure thats what these are.

i go in and out of bad snail problems, but i never over feed, i swear. i feed MAYBE every other day and when i do feed its minimal. i sprinkle a tiny bit of crushed flakes, wait till they are all eaten, then do it again. when some wasted food floats to the bottom i feed a tiny bit more (i know the shrimps will clean up the wasted food) and then thats it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They also thrive on algae and dead leaf litter in my aquarium. So far, I haven't had any problems with snails eating my plants. I've got ramshorn, pond, and trumpet snails.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

picked up some fish at a lfs today and these came with them. are they MTS?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, those are Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Those are MTS. They are also pretty prolific breeders...I love them!


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

these are the only 2 i got, is it likely ill have a tankful fairly soon?


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

I have populated 6 tanks in 4 months with the original 6 I picked up at petsmart (yes on purpose).

I love MTS they do wonders for my planted tanks.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ill see if i can grap a couple more then lol


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

haha


----------



## Melody (Apr 15, 2004)

Planorbid, Physa and Melanoides tuberculata, if you need scientific terms for research. None will eat healthy plant tissue. All can be prolific with a good food source.

MTS have a rock hard shell that copes best with soft water of all common snails. The shells are so hard they are not recommended as feed snails for fish like Puffers as they can break their teeth. MTS are valued for their cleaning and substrate turning ways, which helps to prevent compacting & Hydrogen Sulfide issues. They're not easy to erradicate and you only need one to end up with a tank full. There are several 'fancy' forms now as well (see attached).

Planorbid and Physa can be used to feed snail-loving fish. They are also tough snails which survive most conditions. Most Botia Loaches can clean up an infestation. The site didn't like the file size of this one, but you can find a picture of common pest/pond snails here:

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/canadiansinternetdotcom/MM-PondSnails.jpg


----------



## turtles404 (Jun 1, 2008)

MTS do multiply really fast. I received 4 with a plant shipment a few months ago and about a month and a half purchased 20 more for my tank...now I can count around 70+ in the tank right after a water change. I love my MTS


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a love-hate relationship with my MTS. I added them into my 20Long tank on purpose for their substrate stirring behavior, but it wasn't long before my tank was overrun by them.

Around the same time, I had done some heavy sterilization of some driftwood and rocks, and I wasn't sure they were safe yet. So I put each in buckets with water and added some MTS to see if they'd survive or die. To my surprise, they not only survived, but multiplied! I wasn't feeding them at all. I figured that the ones with wood were eating that, but I never could figure out how the ones with the rocks were surviving and breeding!

I ended up with far too many in my tank so I got some dwarf chain loaches. They made for a perfect balance. They can suck the snail out of the shell, but they don't go for them so much that they've eradicated the snails. So between the two, I have the snails to keep the substrate stirred with the loaches to keep the snail population in check. Works well for me!

If you need anymore snails, you can get some from Fish Gallery. They gave me the strangest look when I asked for mine, but they were more than happy to hand them over. If you can't find them there, I can give you some of mine.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

well i had seen tons in the tanks at fish ranch but when i asked to have some they guy started talkin about how he usually sells them for $24... i didn't really understand what he was talkin about but i bought 10 for $2. i guess he usually sells way more than that lol. he said he sells them to feed puffers. from what ive read the 10 i have now will turn into more than i can handle pretty soon but thanks anyways


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

my MTS have cleaned up my tank so much! it looks like it never has before!


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

He charged you for the MTS? Shame on him! I'll have a word with him next time I'm in. Giving away 10 MTS is good for business. It creates good will. Even if you had a pay 10¢, it has that feeling of "I'll nickel and dime you for even snails!" More profit can be made from repeat business than any $2 for snails.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya i was actually really surprised i had to pay for them, but i didn't mind since it was fish ranch lol


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Fish Ranch or not, it's a crime to charge for those snails! Have you ever bought much from Fish Ranch? Maybe I'm getting some perks since I've bought quite a bit from them?

At least you got your snails. So all is good in the end.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya ive been there like 10 times in the past month. the asian guy recognizes me when i come in ans says hi and that young european guy recognizes me and always talks to me when i come in


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're there much more than I am! I only go when I know I'm going to get something specific. Otherwise, I'll end up getting things I hadn't planned on! I hate walking out empty handed when there are so many beautiful fish there!


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya ill go in for one thing and come out having bought 2 or 3 things lol. never fails.


----------

